# Athens County Bassmasters great club!!



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I joined a great club last year and its very affordable,lots of fun and we fish different lakes all over.The website tells more about it and this years lakes we are fishing.If you are looking for alot of fun,friendly competition and a great group of guys to fish with check out this site http://www.wormsoaker.com/


----------

